# First ultrasound at 8 weeks, but only measuring 6!



## bostonblonde

I am so worried I feel like I'm going to cry. I have avoided this forum for a few weeks since getting my BFP so I wouldn't worry too much, but here I am again. 

Well, today was my first prenatal visit, as well as my first ultrasound. I'm 8 weeks by date. But the ultrasound showed the baby is only 6 weeks. I knew right away when I saw the embryo on the monitor that it looked far too small for 8 weeks. 

My DH came in with me, and thankfully we saw the heartbeat. It was 111 beats per minute, which is okay for 6 weeks, but NOT good if I was really 8 weeks. 

They have scheduled me a follow up ultrasound next week just as an added precaution, to make sure I really am only 6 weeks and that it's still growing. 

I don't know why it would be two weeks off. :nope: My cycles are very regular, about 29 days. The only thing strange about the cycle I conceived was I never got a positive ovulation test (tested 7 of my "most fertile" days). Also, I got a BFN on the day my period was due, which is strange because usually they detect something by then.

So I am just hoping I ovulated very late or something? 

Has anyone experienced this worry? Does this mean I might lose my baby :(


----------



## Pixxie

The fact there was a heartbeat is a good sign :hugs: Did they say if they are happy with the measurements if you are 6 weeks? Personally it sounds like you oulated late, with no +OPK at the usual time and a late BFP. Hope everything is ok, try to stay positive xxx


----------



## leigh568

I have never had this but just wanted to say stay positive, a heartbeat is a brilliant sign. Stay positive, hope everything turns out well :) x


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree with previous posters! A heartbeat is a great sign! It sounds like you may have ovulated late. When did you get a BFP? Were you testing everyday from the day of your expected missed period until you got your BFP? Also, keep in mind that the eggy takes anywhere from 7-10 days for implantation to occur.


----------



## ~Mummy~

I think it's very likely that you ovulated later. If you had no positive OPK's and a BFN the day you expected your period then everything points to late ovulation. Were you a bit more stressed during your normal ovulation time?

On my first scan at 7 weeks they put me at 6 weeks and she just told me she couldn't check the heart rate, but said it looked like it was beating fast enough. I know she could see exactly how fast, she probably just didn't want me to worry. The next scan I was put back at my original date. My baby just didn't grow as quick to start but then he caught up. Maybe it's the same with yours? :flower:


----------



## mumtobrandon

Hi, try not to worry, as the girls have said, heartbeat is a very good thing so that should give you some reassurance. I have been put back by two weeks also which has thrown me a bit because I had it in my head the size and development of the baby from reading week by week development and now I'm right back at 11 weeks instead of 13 but the sonographer (like yours) said she couldn't tell me 100 percent and so will do that on the 19th. I asked her if it might be that baby has just developed slower and again, she said she wasn't sure........
On the other hand it did take me quite a while to get a positive test result and so late ovulation seems a possibility with dates being put back.
Best of luck for your next scan. x


----------



## tinkabells

I would just like to say not to worry as well, with my dates i should of been 9 weeks when had my scan but i was showing as 6 weeks, they got me in a week later and it showed i was 6/7 weeks by then and everything was fine and that my dates we're just out, but i did know when my conception date was, so i kinda new my dates were wrong xxx


----------



## Samemka

It sounds to me like you'd have ovulated late, given the OPK results and the BFN when you were due on.

I know it's very easy to say but TRY not to worry, I have a feeling you're off with your dates and all will be fine!

:hugs:


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Hiya, my friend assumed she ovulated smack bang in middle of her cycle and was trying for months, she bought an ovulation test and she actually became fertile 4 days in to her cycle and got preg straight away! you may have the same kind of this but ovulate at the end of your cycle. A heartbeat is such a positive sign, try not to worry (although i know thats hard) x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I have to agree, its hard not to worry but you have good heartbeat and like everyone said you probably ovulated later so it threw everything off, I'm pretty sure they just want a second scan so that they can watch the progress of the bubs, everything will be fine. :flower:


----------



## 3boys

hun on my first scan the same thing happened. By my dates i was 8wks and due on the 16th may but they put me back to 6 wks and due on the 2nd june. Try not to worry, the fact that there was a heartrate is a really good sign.


----------



## LibbyKS

:hugs: Hang in there! I know the waiting is just terrible! Something similar is happening to me too! The first day of my last period was March 17th, which would make me almost 8 weeks, but i think I ovulated late and I'm only almost 6 weeks.

My HCG levels were VERY low for almost 8 weeks, but perfect for almost 6 weeks pregnant. They are rising perfectly now, but it really scared me and my OB doc for a minute! I asked her about late ovulation and she said that is very much a possibility of what happened.

I tested negative for weeks, even a week or two after my missed period. And finally on April 27th I got my beautiful :bfp:!!

:hugs: The best advice my doctor gave me when I started freaking out: HAVE FAITH!! I repeat it to myself about 20 times daily! :hugs:


----------



## JAR

Hi

I went for an early scan on Wednesday and thought i was 7 weeks based on my LMP - however pip was measuring at 5 week 3 days - I had a sac, yolk and fetal pole present - and have to go for a follow up scan next week. I felt pretty scared as I am having brown discharge however from what I gather working out you EDD based on LMP is only accurate if you have a 'text book perfect 28 day cycle where you ovulate on day 14 etc - I know I ovulated on day 19/20 as we had IUI so am hoping this is accounting for my dates :shrug: I know it's worrying but you have seen a heartbeat - that's a great sign - keeping my fingers crossed for you but i am sure everything is fine.


----------



## bostonblonde

Just wanted to say a big thank all of you. You don't understand how much your reassuring words have helped me. I was in tears and shaking with worry all day yesterday, but now I am feeling hopeful and actually starting to feel happy again. Honestly, I can't thank all of you enough! :hugs::hug:


----------



## jkj767

The same thing happened to me today. What was your outcome? I know for sure my cycles are on time yet I should have been 8wks today and they say I'm only measuring 6 weeks. I have another ultrasound in 4 weeks, but my doctors told me not to worry since the heartrate was 129. She said I don't need the ultrasound as long as we hear a heartbeat, but I really would feel better knowing everything measures fine. Plus I get to see my little bean again  $203 out of pocket for the extra u/s and peace of mind won't be so bad.


----------



## bodacious

They put me 4 whole weeks back, and that's where we still are. Strong hb at both 6 and 8 weeks. I figure baby will come when its ready!


----------



## Whitbit22

The same thing happened to me-although I dont understand why everyone, docs included- say maybe you ovd late? Going by lmp I should be 8 weeks, but unless I got pregnant on cd1 of my period, theres no way. I didnt ov till almost 19 days after the first day of my period. 6 weeks counting back to that day was bang on. Personally, I think they should throw that lmp bs out the window. Makes no sense seeing as you arent preg those first two weeks in most cases. From now on Im taking everything doctors say with a grain of salt, bc imo if they cant figure this stuff out but I can, Idk they certainly arent professional or what I thought they were. 

A heartbeat is superb, and as long as the growth is consistent, Id be elated. :)


----------



## Natsby

HI Just got back from the hospital and had exactly the same thing happen, but no heart beat! Can´t stop crying, they won´t know for another week if I ovulated late or if it died at 6 weeks. I don´t know how I am going to get through this week. I also have pains which is why I went to the hospital, and I´m terrified it is my body getting ready to eject the baby. Feel so miserable,poor OH doesn´t know what to do with himself. ANyone esle not see a heart beat at 6 weeks?


----------



## Whitbit22

I hear it's unusual to see it that early. Most of the time it's at least 7 weeks, and sometimes not even then.


----------



## Hope85

Hi, Just wondering how you went? i went for what i thought was my 8 week scan yesterday and got told i was only 6 and they couldn't find the heart beat. I have been for a blood test today and my doc should know by those results if i have miscarried or not. Hopefully find out that tomorrow.


----------



## bubbles81

Hi everyone....I went for a scan today and I am defo 8 wks by dates using lmp and I know I ovulated on time...they said I only measured 6 weeks and although there was a heartbeat it was slow for 8 wks. She said the heartbeat would be on for 6 wk but slow for 8. I'm really worried because I know I am defo 8 wks :( I've hot a scan booked in for next week. Im just wondering how everyone went on...please reply x


----------



## NotNic

I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if I've doubled up. It's perfectly normal to measure smaller than your dates especially if you don't temp and can't be sure of your ovulation date. You could have ovulated a few days or even a few weeks late. Implantation could have taken awhile, plus I was told at my EDD scan that even though dates are as accurate as can be, pre 10 weeks the baby is so small that a day's growth is miniscule on the screen. I had a scan which dated me at 6+5 but I was warned that at my 12 week scan I could find I have gained or be put back anything up to a week. A heartbeat is a great sign, so take confidence in that hun. xx


----------



## NotNic

Also don't forget that an OPK isn't a definite measurement of ovulation. Just an indication that your body will try to release an egg within the next 24-48 hours. It could fail and try again 2 or 3 days later. Only by temping can you really stand a good chance of pinpointing that date.


----------



## MummyMandi

didnt want to read and run good luck hunni <3


----------



## HLanders

Ovulated late... or your little bean just took it's sweet time implanting! :) I'm going in for my first scan next week and I hope to hear a HB! :)


----------



## bubbles81

Thank you for the replies :) I'm sooo worried but I'm just goin to hope for the best...I defo ovulated tho coz I felt it...to be honest I wish I dint know n then I could of assumed ovulated late! Oh well its too late now...I'll jus keep my fingers crossed n hope for the best x


----------



## NotNic

JAR said:


> Hi
> 
> I went for an early scan on Wednesday and thought i was 7 weeks based on my LMP - however pip was measuring at 5 week 3 days - I had a sac, yolk and fetal pole present - and have to go for a follow up scan next week. I felt pretty scared as I am having brown discharge however from what I gather working out you EDD based on LMP is only accurate if you have a 'text book perfect 28 day cycle where you ovulate on day 14 etc - I know I ovulated on day 19/20 as we had IUI so am hoping this is accounting for my dates :shrug: I know it's worrying but you have seen a heartbeat - that's a great sign - keeping my fingers crossed for you but i am sure everything is fine.

Ah you have a Pip too! That's what I'm calling mine. :)


----------



## bubbles81

I just thought I would post an update because when I was looking for answers there were lots of ppl in the same situation as me but hardly any with updates to let others know what happened. I had my scan today n the baby hadn't really grown n the heartbeat had gone :( It was horrible to hear n I then had to listen to the 'options' I had. I want to get it over with as quickly as possible but couldn't face surgery so I'm in the process of 'medical management'. I took one tablet today n go in hospital for the day on Thursday to take another n I should physically miscarry while I'm there. Im absolutely devastated as we wanted this baby so much. I know this is not wat some ppl will want to read as the outcome wasn't good but I feel like ppl on this site are looking for answers as I was. Even tho it sounds negative it is prob better to be as mentally prepared for the worst as possible. I didn't lose any blood in the last week n didn't have any stomach pains but I did feel very run down n felt sick (although I dint feel like I would be sick) and went to bed early on most nights. I'm now wondering if this was my body responding to the baby not surviving. I hope someone in this situation has a positive outcome. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im so sorry about your loss!


----------



## ruthyh

really sorry for your loss


----------



## proudmom3boys

I just had my first ultrasound yesterday, and I was positive of my LMP, so that would put me at 9 weeks, but im only measuring 6 weeks, the sonographer was worried because she said if im positive of my LMP, then something is wrong. I left out of there so upset, crying, worried, sad...I just hope my baby is ok, Im hoping im off with my dates, but Im almost positive when i had my LMP....Im trying to think positive, has this happened to anyone else and had a positive outcome. Please pray for me and my baby!


----------



## bubbles81

Sending lots of love and hope to u n ur baby...I didn't have a happy ending but everyone is different so try and be positive...when I went thru this they told me that as long as the baby grew in the next wk then it cud be ok so u still have hope :) xxx


----------



## mrswichman

This happened to me...I went in thinking from LMP that i was 8w come to find out I was 6w3d. I wasn't tracking anything and me and hubby planned actually to start WTT...but of course as soon as that decision came about baby decided to sprout up..and now So far a healthy almost 12 weeks :D and we saw our heartbeat at 6w3d and they said everything measured perfect for that time.


----------



## proudmom3boys

baby on way said:


> Sending lots of love and hope to u n ur baby...I didn't have a happy ending but everyone is different so try and be positive...when I went thru this they told me that as long as the baby grew in the next wk then it cud be ok so u still have hope :) xxx

Thank you!


----------



## proudmom3boys

mrswichman said:


> This happened to me...I went in thinking from LMP that i was 8w come to find out I was 6w3d. I wasn't tracking anything and me and hubby planned actually to start WTT...but of course as soon as that decision came about baby decided to sprout up..and now So far a healthy almost 12 weeks :D and we saw our heartbeat at 6w3d and they said everything measured perfect for that time.

I have hope after reading your story....thank you! Best wishes for you and baby.


----------



## mrswichman

Thank you and same to you =D keep me updated


----------



## Jezzielin

proudmom3boys said:


> I just had my first ultrasound yesterday, and I was positive of my LMP, so that would put me at 9 weeks, but im only measuring 6 weeks, the sonographer was worried because she said if im positive of my LMP, then something is wrong. I left out of there so upset, crying, worried, sad...I just hope my baby is ok, Im hoping im off with my dates, but Im almost positive when i had my LMP....Im trying to think positive, has this happened to anyone else and had a positive outcome. Please pray for me and my baby!

I am so sorry you are going through this stress. It brings back memories of my first pregnancy. Unfortunately, mine ended in a miscarriage (blighted ovum). Maybe you ovulated late! I ovulate an entire TWO WEEKS after normal people, CD28 this month before I found out I was pregnant. Maybe you are just off on your dates! I am choosing no ultrasounds until the near end of my first trimester. I started getting ultrasounds at 6 weeks last time and was awful with the tech telling me they weren't sure and to "come back in two weeks" over and over again...

Find strength with your support at home and on here - and I will be praying for you too and the little one!!!


----------



## happywtwoboys

:hi: ladies, well I am so happy I found this thread. I am currently struggling with the fact I should be 8 weeks pg from my LMP date (11th March) I am due to miss my 2nd period shortly. I had an ultrasound on Monday which put me back to 6 weeks. Yolk sac and a 2mm embryo (didn't say whether a heartbeat was detected) I have to go back in a week. I just don't understand how this is possible if I am indeed still pregnant? I know when my last period was, I got a poitive OPK test so know when I ovulated and also know that from the dates they are saying I should of concieved this baby a few days AFTER my + pregnancy test? To make matters worse we only ever had unprotected sex once more and that was AFTER the + pregnancy test. My HCG levels are also still going up? 32,000 at the moment? Can anyone shed any light?


----------

